# +P ammo through a SR9



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

So can you run some +P ammo through a SR9 ? Maybe just a mag full to carry ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

When in doubt, RTFM!

From Page 13:

_"The *SR9* pistols are are compatible will all factory ammunition of the correct caliber loaded to U.S. Industry standards, including *high-velocity* and hollow-point loads, loaded in brass, aluminum, or steel cartridges. No 9mm Parabellum ammunition manufactured in accordance with NATO, U.S., SAAMI or CIP standards is known to be beyond the design limits or know not to function in these pistols."_

Enjoy your +P rounds!

Scott


----------

